# Help: Plasti Dipping My Grill



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tried to plasti dip the front grill of my 2013 lt rs this weekend. I figured i'd do the bowtie, the chrome trim, as well as the upper and lower grill, to create a flush cohesive look. However, i could not get behind the grill to put newspaper in front of the radiator. From underneath or the engine bay, the plastic protective shields are attached to the bumper, as the grill itself is as well, so that seemed to be the only way. Anyone else done this before, have any tips or solutions?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

That plastic piece underneath comes off. It has a few hex screws and a few clips. Once they are removed it should pull right out.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I taped off the whole grill the best I could then dipped. It takes awhile but it's worth it.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

It may be easier just taping the grill up. There are so many angles with the honey-comb grill that it will be difficult to get everything coated evenly. I'm not sure how different the black color of the plasti-dip is compared to the color of the grill but if you don't get all the areas it may be noticeable. Plus, if you ever want to removed it, it would be a real pain trying to remove it from the grill itself.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, i was thinking that, but i had to hear it from other people to be sure it'd be okay. 

I'm just hoping it doesn't look too too bad with the black plasti dip edges and the non dipped grill (like if its 2 different blacks), but i guess i'll have to turn my OCD off for this one.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

They are practically the same exact shade of black. It's extremely hard to tell if there's any difference. Just be sure to remove the tape as soon as you finish applying your last coat so that the edges don't solidify and peel.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Cdb09007 this should help you I hope. It has 4 coats of black dip and 2 or 3 coats of gloss, I can't remember lol.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Trevor, thanks for the pics, it looks good. Did you fully tape off the entire honey comb area of the grill? (since i'm color blind the 2 blacks do look the same). however, in your build thread you have this pic which doesn't loook taped off, but i do see _some_ blue, though i can't tell what is actually taped. As dumb as this sounds, did you tape beind the grill?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> Hey Trevor, thanks for the pics, it looks good. Did you fully tape off the entire honey comb area of the grill? (since i'm color blind the 2 blacks do look the same). however, in your build thread you have this pic which doesn't loook taped off, but i do see _some_ blue, though i can't tell what is actually taped. As dumb as this sounds, did you tape beind the grill?
> 
> View attachment 37633


You are welcome and yes I taped off the whole honey comb area..lol all of it. After I taped it off I then ran my hand across it to make sure the taped was flat and held on. I did not tape behind the grill either lol, the top honey comb, middle honey comb, and bottom honey comb are all taped off. Took me about an hour to do(was on the phone most of the time and just last week I redid it all and it took me no more than 30 mins to tape it all off. Just becareful when you tape when you get around the chrome. Leave yourself about an 1/8" on all sides where the chrome is. It'll come off a lot cleaner. If you have any questions or if you'd like more pictures don't be afraid to ask. I don't mind helping if I can. Good luck and happy dipping!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

haha wow. dumb me just noticed that that picture was post-dip, which is why it doesn't look taped, and there is a tad of blue. 

(Insert Mr. Garrison's "Retard Alert")

Anyway, now i think i got it all set, but if i have any questions i'll let you know man. Appreciate it.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> haha wow. dumb me just noticed that that picture was post-dip, which is why it doesn't look taped, and there is a tad of blue.
> 
> (Insert Mr. Garrison's "Retard Alert")
> 
> Anyway, now i think i got it all set, but if i have any questions i'll let you know man. Appreciate it.



Lol no problem man, I'd be more than happy to help. Good luck and have fun lol.


----------

